# LT25 build with seadek



## wilg999 (May 14, 2011)

Seadek came out great with a router and trim router, just need to create a jig. Ram rod mounts that are adjustable to the front side and back. 








[/img]









[/img]








[/img]








[/img]








[/img]


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Thats a slick noe !!


----------



## omegadef (Jul 10, 2011)

That came out awesome.



Looks expensive though!


----------



## wilg999 (May 14, 2011)

Total investment was 270.00 seadek online


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

Looks great, nice work!


----------



## Jacob_Johnson (Sep 15, 2010)

That boat is SICK!! Could you give me the link to the Sea Dek online?


----------



## shanerain55 (Aug 10, 2010)

Man that looks real nice!


----------



## wilg999 (May 14, 2011)

I got the seadek from Gander Mountain online with a coupon and free shipping


----------



## alain_vallejo (Jun 24, 2010)

Very nice!!!


----------



## CapnK (Jul 6, 2011)

Looks *really* nice, especially with the contoured edges. An idea to 'steal', for sure - for the big boat and the lil one. 

@ the Seadek website store: 5mm thick, 5 pc kit (18" x 38"), ~$176 (not affiliated)


----------



## wilg999 (May 14, 2011)

Gander is 149.00 (not affiliated) for a 39" x 77" sheet to cut up, you can get a free shipping and a 20.00 off coupon. Great Deal


----------



## wilg999 (May 14, 2011)

*added jackplate*

added jackplate







[/img]


----------



## swaddict (Dec 19, 2009)

with all that attention to detail, you could have at least lined up the screws to match on the hinges ;D, very nice work


----------



## wilg999 (May 14, 2011)

*Re: LT25 build with seadek update*

I did realign the hatches but it is tough to align the screws when the underside is very bumpy. Thanks!








[/img]








[/img]








[/img]


----------



## jacksonrh64 (Jul 27, 2009)

Nice Trailer! You don't see that very often under a Gheenoe. What manufacture and model number is it?

Jack


----------



## wilg999 (May 14, 2011)

Ameratrail in St Cloud Florida


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Great job man! Can you do a write up on how you cut and routed the seadeck? There are many of us who would be interested!


----------



## wilg999 (May 14, 2011)

*Cutting seadek*

I started by cutting out all my seadek to fit from templates I made from 3m blue tape and cardboard. I cut the cardboard to a rough shape close to the size of the final piece. I then put several (3-4)layers of the blue tape(low adhesion) down on the edges. Then lightly razor cut your shape and peel the excess off. Now your left with a template that you can peel up from your boat and stick down on your seadek. Next I built a jig to bevel(or as I did qtr rounded) the edges. The Jig has a groove that you slide the seadek into so that it is held down at the top and gets an even cut. Run your router bit half way up into the groove, turn your router up pretty high and just slide the seadek through and your done with the straight cuts. The curved cuts are done by hand with a trim router for cutting formica counter tops etc... set the bit depth the same as your straight cuts, the trim router has a god sized base so it will stay flat against your piece. Make sure you cut on a flat smooth surface with the trim router. Pics of the tools and jig below, kinda primitive so no laughing.







[/img]







[/img]







[/img]


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Good deal, might have to give it a go.


----------



## wilg999 (May 14, 2011)

*added trim tabs*

Gladesman 6x9 from ECC







[/img]


----------



## East_Cape (Jun 3, 2008)

Nice meeting you today and if you need anything were here for you man...looks great!
Kevin


----------



## wilg999 (May 14, 2011)

Thanks, Kevin
Still have to run the electrical today, Adam went over the install and everything with me yesterday, that was a big help.


----------

